# ممكن شرح كاامل لعمل الثيودولايت مستعجل جداا؟؟



## م توني (18 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس مدني من العراق ومحتاج لهذا الطلب ......وسررت بان اكون ضمن هذه الاسرة الرائعة 

شكرا جزيلا.......................توني


----------



## ورد النيل (20 فبراير 2009)

تجدة انشاءالله فى المدخل الى المساحة على هذ الرابط http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa


----------



## ورد النيل (20 فبراير 2009)

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/books/supevision/1/ssv/ssv3.pdf


----------



## م توني (22 فبراير 2009)

ربي يحفظك ويعطيك العافية .........الف شكر الحضرتكم .........


----------



## م توني (22 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز لم استط العثور عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ورد النيل (23 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز ستجدة فى منتصف الكتاب تقريبا الصفحة رقم 50 على الرابط الاتى

http://www.4shared.com/file/88842075/3d0159c9/ssv3.html


----------



## رامي aran (23 فبراير 2009)

الاخ توني مانوع العمل الدي تود استعمال جهاز ثيودولايت .؟
فهدا الجهاز سهل الاستعمال جدا.الا في الحالة عدم معرفة عملية المسح التي تود القيام به 
فجهاز الثيودولايت لا يعمل فانه مجرد الة قياس لزواية الافقي والعمودي .
ارجو التوضيح اكثر كي استطيع ان اساعد انشاءاللة
وهل الجهاز الكتروني او ميكانيكي؟


----------



## ورد النيل (23 فبراير 2009)

*التيودوليت الضوئى*

الاخ تونى لقد وجدت لك كتاب أخر لكى تستفيد بة ان شاء الله


----------



## م توني (24 فبراير 2009)

الحقيقة انا مهندس ومدني ....وفي موقع العمل من المفترض عملية التخطيط للاسس تكون في هذا الجهاز وليس لدينا مساح حاليا ........فاحتجت للتعلم على هذا الجهاز لان خبرتي جدا قليلة به


----------



## م توني (24 فبراير 2009)

اقدم لكم شكري الجزيل اخواني وربي يوفقكم........


----------



## سرى1 (19 مارس 2009)

انا مهندسه من العراق اشكرك جدا ويعطيك الله الف عافيه


----------



## alhaythm (19 مارس 2009)

انا مهندس من العراق ايضا مشكوراخي ورد النيل على مجهودك ومساعدتك اخوانك العراقين


----------



## pirlo21 (19 مارس 2009)

مشكوراخي ورد النيل ويعطيك الله الف عافيه


----------



## hety (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الابداع وشكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمدعباس79 (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل اخير
وشكرا على الكتاب


----------



## mostafammy (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله يك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali**civil (14 يوليو 2010)

شكراجزيلا . وفقكم الله انا بحاجه لهذه الموضوع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الابراج الهندسي (18 مايو 2011)

رقم المشاركة : [9 (permalink)] م توني عضو فعال الحقيقة انا مهندس ومدني ....وفي موقع العمل من المفترض عملية التخطيط للاسس تكون في هذا الجهاز وليس لدينا مساح حاليا ........فاحتجت للتعلم على هذا الجهاز لان خبرتي جدا قليلة به


----------



## crazy_eng48 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ورد النيل قال:


> الاخ تونى لقد وجدت لك كتاب أخر لكى تستفيد بة ان شاء الله


بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاعضاء الذين وضعوا كتب عن الثيودلايت وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## شاهندة سمير (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ...... بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مصطفى حنون (17 يناير 2012)

يسلوا الايادي مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shukur (17 يناير 2012)

شــــــــــكرا على المعلومات


----------

